# How hell one branch of government do not know what other branch is doing?



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

vconstruction said:


> WTF??? I was going crazy trying to read all this jibber jabber. :banghead::banghead:


Man how that help topic. You are good English sensitive Ok.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I usually try to decipher these posts. Just for a challenge. Sodoku gets boring. Let's see.

You did some work for someone. Probably found you on craigslist. They didn't pay their bill. Then they claimed bankruptcy. 

You know they have money coming in and can't figure out how they are still claiming bankruptcy.

If I'm right in the translation, the guy probably has several companies. One of them claimed bankruptcy. The others are doing fine.

Remember, I mean no disrespect. There are times when my southern accent throws people off.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

builditguy said:


> I usually try to decipher these posts. Just for a challenge. Sodoku gets boring. Let's see.
> 
> You did some work for someone. Probably found you on craigslist. They didn't pay their bill. Then they claimed bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


Wow, you are good!

Don't worry about the accent: Tipi's accent comes and goes, depending on how much potato he's had.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

I think this thread is a joke. The subject and the Chinese-like grammar is exactly the same as a thread started last year. Also, I thought this forum is for contractors and it is not for resolving legal issues for real estate.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

pcplumber said:


> I think this thread is a joke. The subject and the Chinese-like grammar is exactly the same as a thread started last year. Also, I thought this forum is for contractors and it is not for resolving legal issues for real estate.


So you think it is not important for contractors to know how to dill with someone else bankruptcy??? It is joke for you? Btw I'm educated mathematician and plumbers are rock bottom of intelligence. Why you come to post here at first place if you think tread is joke?
Do you from some reason want this thread to be locked? (picture of me ayes smaller head moving to side but looking straight)


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

builditguy said:


> If I'm right in the translation, the guy probably has several companies. One of them claimed bankruptcy. The others are doing fine.
> 
> Remember, I mean no disrespect. There are times when my southern accent throws people off.


Do not worry buddy. I didn’t know about infinite possibilities of declaring bankruptcy. Now when I know I already let go multiple projects. From now on any hint of bankruptcy from customer I’m living project. Tanks Uncle Sam for supporting hard working contractors that build this country.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

tipitop said:


> Tanks Uncle Sam for supporting hard working contractors that build this country.



Well, if Uncle Sam won't do it, I will.

Thanks, tipitop, for building this country.:nerd:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

tipitop said:


> So you think it is not important for contractors to know how to dill with someone else bankruptcy???


Because most normal contractors would hire and attorney instead of taking advise over the internet from strangers.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

pcplumber said:


> *I think this thread is a joke.* The subject and the Chinese-like grammar is exactly the same as a thread started last year. Also, I thought this forum is for contractors and it is not for resolving legal issues for real estate.




tipitop said:


> So you think it is not important for contractors to know how to dill with someone else bankruptcy??? It is joke for you? Btw I'm educated mathematician and plumbers are rock bottom of intelligence. *Why you come to post here at first place if you think tread is joke?*
> Do you from some reason want this thread to be locked? (picture of me ayes smaller head moving to side but looking straight)


It's a fair question PCPplumber considering what you just wrote in that other thread about not reading posts in post #54...

http://www.contractortalk.com/f12/qualify-leads-asking-budget-know-say-good-bye-250618/index3/

TipTop was discussing the real estate aspect because his client was trying to file chapter 13 to avoid paying him and it was among his clients excuses not to pay... more than relevant in this circumstance... 

And also something for contractors to consider... a lot of people give TipiTop a lot of crap (and some deservedly so) but this shouldn't be one of them IMHO...

.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Most likely you aren't going to know about potential bankruptcy. Also likely that when they hired you, they were already planning to file for bankruptcy. They were just trying to get as much as possible done before they filed. Unfortunately that is the world the lawyers are creating.


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

tipitop said:


> He pail debt at every credit card that I ever heard about. Has like 75 creditors. Evidently it is system. Make huge debt and trustee will discharge you in ch 7 no matter what yours papers show. He did debt again in ch 13 but no so big as no more banks in list of creditors but a lot of medical institutions and a dose of lawyers (????).



I googled this quote, and this is what I got; 

https://www.google.com/search?q=He+...(????).&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

tipitop said:


> I'm educated mathematician and plumbers are rock bottom of intelligence.


Let me know the next time you design and install a constant flow hydronic heating system perfectly matched to the room by room heatloss of a structure. Then you can call plumbers rock bottom.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

KAP said:


> ​And also something for contractors to consider... a lot of people give TipiTop a lot of crap (and some deservedly so) but this shouldn't be one of them IMHO...
> 
> .


It was other tread here where guy build 6M house. He get paid 4M and last 2M he paid from his pocket and guy that he build house for declared bankruptcy and of course hold house too.
Actually how much I read if house is his home where he live with family contractor can not take it from him. It is so called exempt house.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

tipitop said:


> It was other tread here where guy build 6M house. He get paid 4M and last 2M he paid from his pocket and guy that he build house for declared bankruptcy and of course hold house too.
> Actually how much I read if house is his home where he live with family contractor can not take it from him. It is so called exempt house.


What's that got to do with you?

Biggest job you're ever on the hook for is worth about dinner for 4 at a chain restaurant.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Shots fired!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> Let me know the next time you design and install a constant flow hydronic heating system perfectly matched to the room by room heatloss of a structure. Then you can call plumbers rock bottom.


Funny how they can do that, but can't take a shower or use deodorant, and they use my tools without asking...:laughing:


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

In my area plumbers make more than carpenters. Even carpenters with amazing coping skills.

Average plumber is charging a customer $85 per hour. What did you say your craigslist rate was? $35.00 ?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

EricBrancard said:


> Let me know the next time you design and install a constant flow hydronic heating system perfectly matched to the room by room heatloss of a structure. Then you can call plumbers rock bottom.


 Suppliers or manufacturers will do design work to make the system sale.


More appropriate answer:

Next time you have a sh** geyser coming up from your bathtub drain and the plumber comes out and fixes it and gives a bill for $2000 for a couple hours work.....Who's the dummy??:laughing:


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

tipitop said:


> So you think it is not important for contractors to know how to dill with someone else bankruptcy??? It is joke for you? Btw I'm educated mathematician and plumbers are rock bottom of intelligence. Why you come to post here at first place if you think tread is joke?
> Do you from some reason want this thread to be locked? (picture of me ayes smaller head moving to side but looking straight)


You are a phony and not an educated mathematician. I've dated several women from other countries and never worked with one Asian customer with English and grammar as bad as you. Your education does not impress me.

As for your wanting to teach CT members something about bankruptcy, is looks to me like you are only whining and asking questions. If you are the successful mathematician you say you are then why are you coming to the forum where people are on the bottom of the barrel for education to ask questions. Any successful and intelligent person would hire an attorney and not go to a contractor's forum.

I am going to ask you a question and this question is not a joke!

You have 10 idiots you want to stand in a line. How many different ways can you make them stand in the line? Even a stupid plumber can answer this question. For those who are not mathematicians like this person claims, the answer is not 100 nor 1,000 and you do not multiply 10 x 10 nor 10 x 10 x 10. If this genius has 1% the brains a stupid plumber has (like myself) then he can answer this question is less than 10 seconds and show how he did the math.

If he cannot answer this question then this entire thread is a joke.

Here is a simple math problem, but I want to see how you do the math.

Two cars start off at the same time. One car going 50 mph starts off 20 meters behind a car going 49 mph. How long will it take for the cars two meet? I can do this math in my head, but I want to see whether or not you can write the math formula on paper.

Let me see the math you use to arrive at the answers because if you can't I will. I would like you to know that if you go back through my posts you will find that I wrote a book and developed a software with the most-complicated math formulas for stock and option trading and I spent an entire year developing a software program that was used for teaching students how to trade stock and options for more than 50 of the word's most-popular and most-sophisticated combination of stock and option strategies.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Man I can sand you transcript from Minneapolis community and technical college. Calculus 1, calculus 2 and Multivariable calculus and vector analysis all grad A. Or just Google "situm photobucket". Do you have to fix some clogged drain pipe or so something.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

SmallTownGuy said:


> What's that got to do with you?
> 
> Biggest job you're ever on the hook for is worth about dinner for 4 at a chain restaurant.


I always assumed you do only high end jobs shirtless and rocking six pack.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

tipitop said:


> I always assumed you do only high end jobs shirtless and rocking six pack.


Only when I know I'm being photographed.
Otherwise, I'm a well-dressed son-of-an-immigrant sandbagger.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

pcplumber said:


> *You are a phony and not an educated mathematician.* I've dated several women from other countries and never worked with one Asian customer with English and grammar as bad as you. Your education does not impress me.


No, he's the real deal.

You're knowledge of SEO doesn't impress anyone on CT, might want to post selfies of your butt crack instead.



> As for your wanting to teach CT members something about bankruptcy, is looks to me like you are only whining and asking questions.* If you are the successful mathematician you say you are then why are you coming to the forum where people are on the bottom of the barrel *for education to ask questions. Any successful and intelligent person would hire an attorney and not go to a contractor's forum.


Ah, reminds me of the "plumber" (who also claims to remodel kitchens) and also of being King of the Infinite Universe coming on here and teaching SEO to that same bunch of "bottom of the barrel" bunch.

The same "plumber" who pronounces almost daily that he's never coming back to CT - but then does.

hmmmm.....


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

tipitop said:


> Man I can sand you transcript from Minneapolis community and technical college. Calculus 1, calculus 2 and Multivariable calculus and vector analysis all grad A. Or just Google "situm photobucket". Do you have to fix some clogged drain pipe or so something.


Since you took the time to write this post and did not answer an American 10th grade question then I will say that you are a phony.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

pcplumber said:


> I think this thread is a joke. The subject and the Chinese-like grammar is exactly the same as a thread started last year. Also, I thought this forum is for contractors and it is not for resolving legal issues for real estate.


How exactly do you figure his grammar is chinese? Considering Chinese score one of the highest SAT scores in the country for ENGLISH. 

Immigrants may not be as eloquent in their verbal skills as native born individuals, but they certainly know how to read and write better than most that were born in America.

Bad writing is bad writing.









But your right, I do hope its a joke.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I've never met a plumber who calculated the true heat loss for a room, other than by square footage, perhaps the number of windows, then add some percentage for good measure. 

Id like to find one who would calculate the amount of sun that particular room sees in winter, the trees which give shade in the summer, but without leaves in the winter is not a factor, the use of 2x6 stud cavities instead of 2x4, the use of foil backed insulation in the outer, the insulated crawl space, etc. etc


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

pcplumber said:


> Since you took the time to write this post and did not answer an American 10th grade question then I will say that you are a phony.


You've never worked amongst a bunch of guys with GEDs? :whistling


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

madmax718 said:


> How exactly do you figure his grammar is chinese? Considering Chinese score one of the highest SAT scores in the country for ENGLISH.
> 
> Immigrants may not be as eloquent in their verbal skills as native born individuals, but they certainly know how to read and write better than most that were born in America.
> 
> Bad writing is bad writing.


I said, "chinese-like grammar". I work for people in every ethnic group and I don't find any one group to be smarter, or dumber. The only thing I see that is different is cultural differences. Some ethnic groups believe more in education and some push their kids to doing hard labor to break their backs like they did and like their relatives did hundreds of years ago. I spent a year in Korea, was impressed and always thought Koreans had the highest IQ in the world and 40 years later I think when you combine all the groups everyone has reached an equilibrium.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I give tipi a lot to credit for posting regardless of whether he's the king of coping or a hack. Tons on the sidelines just lurking but never post for fear of saying something stupid. 

I was married to a Brazilian who took a few English classes here spoke decent but wrote like tipi. She was very self conscious of it and was no way in hell she would try to post on an English speaking forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

NYgutterguy said:


> I give tipi a lot to credit for posting regardless of whether he's the king of coping or a hack. Tons on the sidelines just lurking but never post for fear of saying something stupid.
> 
> I was married to a Brazilian who took a few English classes here spoke decent but wrote like tipi. She was very self conscious of it and was no way in hell she would try to post on an English speaking forum.
> 
> ...


I agree! The question is not about his English. It is about whether or not his thread is a joke, why he is asking questions about bankruptcy on a contractor forum an now about whether or not he is a mathematician.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

pcplumber said:


> I said, "chinese-like grammar". I work for people in every ethnic group and I don't find any one group to be smarter, or dumber. The only thing I see that is different is cultural differences. Some ethnic groups believe more in education and some push their kids to doing hard labor to break their backs like they did and like their relatives did hundreds of years ago. I spent a year in Korea, was impressed and always thought Koreans had the highest IQ in the world and 40 years later I think when you combine all the groups everyone has reached an equilibrium.


Right, and I said how you figured it was chinese? You specified one specific immigrant group, rather than immigrants as a whole. In reality, its just poor english, which is a common trait not only in immigrants, but also those who have been here for multiple generations. 

We've got thousands of "youths" who can't read. Third and forth generation. As you pointed out, it has little to do with intellect, but rather desire to improve.

Unless we are certain that his post is a joke, making fun of his writing skills helps nobody. 

Shame on him if it is.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

pcplumber said:


> You are a phony and not an educated mathematician. I've dated several women from other countries and never worked with one Asian customer with English and grammar as bad as you. Your education does not impress me......





pcplumber said:


> ...The question is not about his English. .......


First words out of your whiny post was about Tipi's language skills.

The difference between Tipi and you? Tipi posts are intelligible. You ramble incoherently.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

madmax718 said:


> You've never worked amongst a bunch of guys with GEDs? :whistling


I had to get a GED.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I had to get a GED.


Well then you are to be looked down upon!

Why even post here among the pedigreed high and mighty!


"I have a dream that my three little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by their B.S. but by the content of their character.":clap:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

digiconsoo said:


> Well then you are to be looked down upon!
> 
> Why even post here among the pedigreed high and mighty!
> 
> "I have a dream that my three little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by their B.S. but by the content of their character.":clap:


I'm my kind of bum. Me an Forrest Gump are brothers with different mothers!!!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

pcplumber said:


> I agree! The question is not about his English. *It is about whether or not his thread is a joke, *why he is asking questions about bankruptcy on a contractor forum an now about whether or not he is a mathematician.


OK... :blink:

So did you mean all the below or not?...

pcplumber said:


> You don't have to allow me to waste one millisecond of your time. All you need to do is skip over every post with a reference to myself. No time is wasted!
> 
> We need to find it acceptable without censorship, make our choices to read, skip, ignore and move on.
> 
> ...


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

KAP said:


> OK... :blink:
> 
> So did you mean all the below or not?...
> ​


Show me where I picked on him for his bad English and grammar.

This is the first post I put on this thread:

"I think this thread is a joke. The subject and the Chinese-like grammar is exactly the same as a thread started last year. Also, I thought this forum is for contractors and it is not for resolving legal issues for real estate."

This is his reply:

"So you think it is not important for contractors to know how to dill with someone else bankruptcy??? It is joke for you? Btw I'm educated mathematician and plumbers are rock bottom of intelligence. Why you come to post here at first place if you think tread is joke?
Do you from some reason want this thread to be locked? (picture of me ayes smaller head moving to side but looking straight)"

This is my answer to his reply and my reference to his bad Grammar is a reply regarding his claim that he is educated and plumbers are on the rock bottom. 

So, maybe, "people who live in glass houses should not throw stones" (old Chinese proverb).

You are a phony and not an educated mathematician. I've dated several women from other countries and never worked with one Asian customer with English and grammar as bad as you. Your education does not impress me.

As for your wanting to teach CT members something about bankruptcy, is looks to me like you are only whining and asking questions. If you are the successful mathematician you say you are then why are you coming to the forum where people are on the bottom of the barrel for education to ask questions. Any successful and intelligent person would hire an attorney and not go to a contractor's forum.

I am going to ask you a question and this question is not a joke!

You have 10 idiots you want to stand in a line. How many different ways can you make them stand in the line? Even a stupid plumber can answer this question. For those who are not mathematicians like this person claims, the answer is not 100 nor 1,000 and you do not multiply 10 x 10 nor 10 x 10 x 10. If this genius has 1% the brains a stupid plumber has (like myself) then he can answer this question is less than 10 seconds and show how he did the math.

If he cannot answer this question then this entire thread is a joke.

Here is a simple math problem, but I want to see how you do the math.

Two cars start off at the same time. One car going 50 mph starts off 20 meters behind a car going 49 mph. How long will it take for the cars two meet? I can do this math in my head, but I want to see whether or not you can write the math formula on paper.

"Let me see the math you use to arrive at the answers because if you can't I will. I would like you to know that if you go back through my posts you will find that I wrote a book and developed a software with the most-complicated math formulas for stock and option trading and I spent an entire year developing a software program that was used for teaching students how to trade stock and options for more than 50 of the word's most-popular and most-sophisticated combination of stock and option strategies."

I will say it again and put it a better way. I think he is a fake, the thread is a joke, he already made contradictory statements and he is will not back up what he says. Also, I actually think he knows how to write with perfect English. You can see that every sentence looks like it is a joke and Would you like me to point out every contradictory statement he made.

Someone asked a few days ago what happened in my life that changed me. While I am only a grain of sand in the ocean on CT and I can leave any time I want I think I finally saw enough b.s.. It appears that the norm is to accept and ignore b.s., so, what if the problem with my pointing it out. I will say for the billionth time that if people are going to write on forums they should be able to back up what they write, explain what they write, or face the consequences when they refuse to answer questions as to how they arrived at the opinion for what they wrote.

I think all plumbers are really stupid Okay! Can you tell my why you think that? No. You are an idiot too Okay! Can you explain why you think that? Good content is critical for SEO. Okay! Can you tell me why you think that? No! I don't have to and you are stupid. Two websites are too expensive. Okay! Can you tell me why you think that? No. I don't have to and you are stupid! I am an intelligent mathematician. Okay! Can you strut your stiff and solve this 10th grade. math. No! I will not and you are stupid.

This is how most threads work. People write things and refuse to back up what they write. That is not conducive to good arguments nor learning.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

pcplumber said:


> Show me where I picked on him for his bad English and grammar.


Show me where I said you did... 

The point of your post in the other thread was laid out using your own reasoning which is why I quoted it and asked if you actually meant it or not...

IOW, no-one is forcing you to read, or respond to any of it... TipiTop started the thread and you're taking to it it seems for the sole purpose of ridicule and not adding anything to the content of the thread on what he wanted to discuss... 

But don't worry PCP... you're not unique in this regard but you're also smart enough to see the glaring chasm in reasoning in that you can't in one thread make that argument and then go and do what you argued against in another...

I know some like to just give you crap, like they do TipiTop, but if you're not going to discuss TipiTops thread, what's your point in even posting other than ridicule which is what you were also complaining about in the other thread? 

That's all...


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

madmax718 said:


> I've never met a plumber who calculated the true heat loss for a room, other than by square footage, perhaps the number of windows, then add some percentage for good measure.
> 
> Id like to find one who would calculate the amount of sun that particular room sees in winter, the trees which give shade in the summer, but without leaves in the winter is not a factor, the use of 2x6 stud cavities instead of 2x4, the use of foil backed insulation in the outer, the insulated crawl space, etc. etc


Doing a manual J calc is sort of their job.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

madmax718 said:


> How exactly do you figure his grammar is chinese? Considering Chinese score one of the highest SAT scores in the country for ENGLISH.
> 
> Immigrants may not be as eloquent in their verbal skills as native born individuals, but they certainly know how to read and write better than most that were born in America.
> 
> ...


You're.

LOL.

Proved your point...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

KAP said:


> Show me where I said you did...
> 
> The point of your post in the other thread was laid out using your own reasoning which is why I quoted it and asked if you actually meant it or not...
> 
> ...



That was a really sad story!!! And...you are 100% right. I am going to take a vacation and really need to focus on some other issues.

Thank you very much.


Before I go to my retirement home I thought people usually jump on a math quiz

If you have 10 idiots standing in a line, how many ways can you arrange them.

The answer is 3,628,800 different ways because when you re-arrange them you also have to consider that you can remove one idiot from the line at a time all the way to the last remaining idiot. You can also remove an idiot, two idiots, or whatever from the line and put them back in the line with a different set of idiots and the mixture arrangements are almost endless. I think this is fascinating. Especially, when more people would guess that the number of arrangements is 100, 1,000, or 10,000.

The math is: 10 x 9 x 8 x 7 x 6 x 5 x 4 x 3 x 2 x 1 = 3,628,800

I told you the math was very simple. This is both a simple and very common question that is used for many home and business purposes.

It should be obvious that you yo not have to multiple times the last number (1), but it is included because it really is part of the formula.

Another thing that makes this a super simple question to answer is because this math ,ay be the exact formula, but it would be the basis to determine the odds for a lotto ticket, slot machine, etc.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It's a trick question - you can't make idiots stand in a line.:whistling


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

hdavis said:


> It's a trick question - you can't make idiots stand in a line.:whistling


Intelligence is knowing when no math is required.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

That answer isn't even close. Need to add to the equation standing on their heads, standing on one foot, sitting down etc and so on. Then let's add line shapes.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

dsconstructs said:


> That answer isn't even close. Need to add to the equation standing on their heads, standing on one foot, sitting down etc and so on. Then let's add line shapes.


If we're going down that road, you forgot space, height and girth... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

m1911 said:


> You're.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Proved your point...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


However, in the days of yore...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Intelligence is knowing when no math is required.


Or when it just confuses the situation....


----------

